# Lee Valley Veritas Quick Release Face Vise



## cagenuts

Thanks for the review Richard. Any reason why you chose this over a twin screw vice that would allow you to clamp vertically? Apart from the quick release aspect of course.


----------



## rdwile

cagenuts,

For me the quick release was a key requirement, something I had to have. I like the twin screw vise for an end vise where a wider width is desired to prevent racking. This was not a concern for my 16" wide vise jaw. I do very little vertical clamping and for the few times I need it, I have been using my new Moxon vise.

Hope that helps.

Richard


----------



## cagenuts

Yeah thanks Richard. Also thanks for the review on Noel's rasps. Going to get some soon.


----------



## Béla

That does look like a nice vise. I agree, quick release vises are the way to go. By the way, if you're looking for a quick release twin screw vise, check out Len Hovarter's . He makes a novel quick release twin shaft vise with a capacity (width-wise) of up to 25 inches. The mechanism is offered for the Roubo style leg vise or a wagon type tail vise as well. If you do a lot of hand joinery you'll love it.


----------



## DouginVa

What did you use to adhere the suede to the vice jaws? I have a cheapo Harbor Freight face vise and lined it with suede using a spray adhesive. The suede frequently slides on the metal vise jaws and I have to re-position it each time it slides. I'm just looking for a better way to secure the suede.


----------



## cagenuts

I think contact adhesive would not allow the suede to move around.


----------



## rdwile

I used the 3M spray adhesive, the trick with that stuff is to spray both sides being adhered. If you have put wax on the inside of the vise face it will not stay in place and slide around. I stayed away from contact adhesive because of the risk of screwing it up.


----------



## RaiderSix

Barge cement is awesome for glueing stuff that is difficult to bond. It's expensive at $30ish for a quart, but you will find all kinds of uses for it. I used it on the pads of my holdfasts, on my bar clamp jaws, vice jaws, etc.


----------



## SMEAC

Question: What is your bench top thickness? I'm trying to decided upon putting a twin screw or a quick release on the side opposite my leg vise/deadman. I ask, because my top is 4-7/8" thick and I'm trying to determine just how much engineering I'll have to put into a quick release if I go that route… Thanks


----------

